# What is your opinion on your Seat?



## MogensPallesen (Jun 3, 2016)

Dear forum,

The title explains it pretty well - what do you think of you Seat? 


Do you like it?
What is good about it?
What is terrible about it?
Would you recommend it?

I cannot wait to read all your opinions.

Kind regards 
//


----------



## pro5per (Feb 10, 2017)

*elibes IPAS*

Well.. I've had my SEAT Leon FR 5F for a about 1.4 years now.. my answers would be:

1. *Do you like it?* - Basically, yeah. It's really fun.
2. *What is good about it?* - It's really pretty! The prettiest in it's class IMO.. Also the 1.8TSI along with the APR Stage 1 ECU upgrade gives quite the punch, leveling it up to 250hp.
3. *What is terrible about it?* - Quality.. The quality of the interior is not very good, especially on the SC version where you get terrible rattle noises from the doors. Lately I started hearing rattling noises from the roof also.
4. *Would you recommend it?* - For the price, I would recommend it with no hesitation. Still the best in it's class IMO. Especially the CUPRA version.


----------



## CUPRA280 (May 23, 2017)

*I love my Leon Cupra*

As the title says i love my Leon Cupra 280 (granted the Revo Stage 1 makes it better)

Do I like it - Yes Much cheaper than a Golf R but gives you great power to weight ratio (even the lack of 4wd adds to the fun of driving it)

What is good about it - Woolf in Sheeps clothing (you can use it as a daily drive, with ECO on not bad fuel economy but hit the Cupra button and you have a very fast road car).

What is terrible about it - Depreciation, not an issue for me as I intend to keep it for a long time but its a double sided coin as it means good cars are cheap to buy second hand.

Would you recommend it - Yes and I often do


----------

